
Ever wonder where Spam Originates from? look at this - rockstar9
http://www.technologyreview.com/Infotech/20579/?a=f
======
kurtosis
I'm surprised to see the turks up there. Anyone here from Turkey care to offer
an explanation?

~~~
schtog
a malicious program/10Kpeople graph would be more interesting. ldo china has
the most hackers with 1.2billion people.

